
A Brief History of the System: How We Built Dystopia - dorpy
https://off-guardian.org/2018/12/29/a-brief-history-of-the-system/
======
sorokod
Opening paragraph:

"For hundreds of thousands of years, people lived well in peaceful,
egalitarian, healthy societies, at the very least in comparison with what
followed."

lost interest after this...

~~~
hnnh44
+1

Second part talks about work being play and how it was so much better. Just
ignore the parts where you starved to death or had neighboring countries
invade and pillage.

And slavery DEFINITELY wasn't a thing.

What a joke.

------
timgilbert
Hey, you got your Jordan Peterson in my Time Cube!

